# Forum > FPS > Team Fortress 2 >  steamav lottery site. Anybody use it before?

## Jessicagames

I have a whole bunch of tf2 items i dont want, and spending it on this site seems better than trading or selling them. Not too sure about it, Anybody use it before though?



```
steamav.com
```

----------


## Jessicagames

I got bored and decided to try it out. I supposedly "won" something but have yet to receive the item so we'll see
wow. got it after 24 hours. seems legit

----------

